# Switzerland early may



## mgw

has any body been to switzerland early may if so how is the weather at this time of year and are the sites open


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

Many sites in Switzerland are open all year round - summer for walking etc, winter for skiing.

Where abouts do you fancy going?

I have travelled through Switzerland a lot by motorway in winter and never encountered a problem.

Russell


----------



## mgw

Hi not sure thought about interlaken then use the trains to get about an explore as there rail network is surposed to be very good not to sure on the weather in early


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

Swiss trains operate like clock work. I travelled on the Glacier Express quite a few times from Brig to St Moritz, and despite a 7 hour ourney time, the train was bang on time.

The pic below shows yours truly at the top of the Gornergrat, after a voyage by coach, train, foot and another train. The pic was June 2005. It was a hard life as a tour rep!

I do not know any particular sites in Switzerland, but suggest Googling the local tourist office - most of the website are in various languages.

Russell


----------



## jams101

Sorry to hijack the post.

Disappointed to someone who would have seemed to have a love for dogs get there picture taken at the Gornegrat with the St Bernards.

Those poor things are treated terrible and are positively miserable, supporting the heartless people who abuse them to line their own pockets is disappointing,

On the Switzerland side of things, never been in May but been for the last 3 years. The is a campsite in Lauterbrunnen which is connected by Train, my advice would be to do the walks and sites in the Lauterbrunnen valley and then head somewhere else taking the camper with you. Spend you money on Cablecars and mountain railways in your immediate area rather than use them to get to destinations. Maybe base yourself in two areas for 3-4 days at a time. Interlaken is a nice town but not really near to anything, Lauterbrunnen has walks/cablecar to Murren (Car Free) or Wengen (Car Free). Lauterbrunnen valley is shear cliff on each side and the village in the middle, you get there from Interlaken in 20 mins. The schilthorn is there, has great views of the monk jungfrau and eiger. There is also a train to the Jungfrau. Trummelbach falls are highly recommended.

East Switzerland is also very beautiful and has a fraction of the population of the West and centre, being a very small country it takes no time at all to get anywhere...


----------



## mgw

right thanks for that the saint is a big lad here,s a pic off my saint she is coming up to her 2nd birthday


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss dogs*

Hello

If the dogs are not happy and so on, then I hold my hand up in shame. I can't remember but I think those two lived in the restaurant place - I could be wrong - really can't recall.

Your dog is lovely by the way - is he going to Switzerland?

Back to Switzerland, if you have not been at all before, you do need a motorway vignette to travel on the motorway. These are bought at the Swiss bought and stuck on your windscreen, the cost is 40 SFR. This tariff is for vans upto 3500kg.

Sites such as www.myswitzerland.com and www.swisstravelcentre.co.uk might be useful.

Russell


----------



## mgw

right thanks for that no I cannot take her shes to big to travel all that way not only that we have just got a autoquest 120 so she would take all the room and the wife would not sleep in a tent


----------



## Rapide561

*Dog or the wife*

Ah, yes, I can see that causing a bit of a domestic.

I did meet a couple in January and they had a tent for their dog to play in!

Russell


----------



## 110747

Hi.

Interlaaken is a good central base for the berner oberland, english radio station in the mornings and good tv coverage of the mountain weather for planning your days out.

Interlaaken is nice but very Japanese.

as you say good transport links and i think 5 campsites.

i usually use the one near the airbase.

and the funicular is close which goes up the mountain to a restaurant.

weather will be mainly wet and changeable in may i think.

if it's a bit too busy go a bit further up the valley ( towards the sustenpass) to Meiringen.

home of the reichenbach falls and sherlock museum. oh and meireingues of course.

nice town with good campsite again next to airbase.

transport links not so good but is quieter than interlaaken.

hope this helps

Geoff B


----------



## mgw

hi thats a good help best go and book the ferry

mike


----------

